# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  المنتخب الأمريكي يتمنى أن يعكس المونديال شعبية كرة القدم المتزايدة في بلاده :

## العالي عالي

*بعد عقود طويلة ظلت فيها كرة القدم مجرد رياضة هامشية في الولايات المتحدة على الرغم من كونها اللعبة ذات أكبر شعبية في كل أنحاء العالم ، تشير كل الدلائل حاليا إلى أن هذه اللعبة شقت طريقها بنجاح في الرياضة الأمريكية وأصبحت من أبرز اللعبات في الولايات المتحدة.*

*وفي أي مكان بالولايات المتحدة حاليا ، يستطيع المرء أن يشاهد عددا من لاعبي كرة القدم الشبان ينطلقون في الملاعب يفوق العدد المعتاد من اللاعبين الذين يمارسون البيسبول أو كرة السلة أو كرة القدم الأمريكية أو الهوكي.*

*وربما أفسدت الإصابات العديدة مسيرة نجم كرة القدم الإنجليزي الشهير ديفيد بيكهام منذ انتقاله إلى صفوف لوس أنجليس جالاكسي الأمريكي قبل عامين ولكن مكانته كنجم كبير ساهمت في إنعاش كرة القدم داخل نفوس المواطنين في الولايات المتحدة.*

*كما ساهمت مكانة بيكهام في دفع مالكي الفرق الأمريكية لكرة القدم إلى البدء في تنفيذ خطط طموحة لبناء استادات جديدة خاصة باللعبة.*

*وضاعفت القنوات التلفزيونية الخاصة بكرة القدم سواء القنوات المشفرة أو المفتوحة في زيادة شعبية كرة القدم بالولايات المتحدة وتزايد متوسط الإقبال الجماهيري على مشاهدة مباريات الدوري الأمريكي لكرة القدم للمحترفين بشكل يفوق الزيادة في مشاهدة فعاليات أي رياضة أخرى.*

*وجاءت هذه الزيادة والارتفاع في شعبية اللعبة بالولايات المتحدة في أفضل وقت بالنسبة للمنتخب الأمريكي.*

*كما يدعم ذلك ارتفاع عدد اللاعبين المحترفين في الخارج بشكل غير مسبوق حيث يتألق هؤلاء اللاعبين في أكبر الأندية بالعالم.*

*وأهدر المنتخب الأمريكي فرصة إحراز أول ألقابه في البطولات العالمية الكبيرة وذلك في بطولة كأس القارات 2009 بجنوب أفريقيا حيث تغلب الفريق على نظيره الأسباني في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة وتقدم بهدفين نظيفين على المنتخب البرازيلي في النهائي قبل أن يحول الأخير تخلفه إلى فوز ثمين ليحصل المنتخب الأمريكي على المركز الثاني.*

*كما انطلق المنتخب الأمريكي بنجاح فائق في تصفيات اتحاد منطقة كونكاكاف (أمريكا الشمالية والوسطى والكاريبي) المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا حيث خسر مباراتين فقط من 18 مباراة خاضها في التصفيات.*

*ويشارك المنتخب الأمريكي في مونديال 2010 بعدما اكتسب الثقة في قدرته على تحقيق المفاجآت والتغلب على الفرق الكبيرة وهو ما يمنحه الأمل في بلوغ الأدوار النهائية بالبطولة.*

*ويقود الفريق المدير الفني الوطني بوب برادلي الذي يشتهر بذكائه وأساليبه الخططية. ولذلك سيشعر الفريق بالفشل إذا خرج من الدور الأول (دور المجموعات) ، حسبما قال كلينت ديمبسي نجم الفريق والذي قاد فريق فولهام إلى موسم ناجح في الدوري الإنجليزي ووصل معه إلى نهائي بطولة الدوري الأوروبي (كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي سابقا).*

*وما من شك في أن المنتخب الأمريكي سيحتاج إلى أن يكون في أفضل مستوياته إذا أراد ترك انطباع جيد عنه في مونديال 2010 .*

*ويحتل المنتخب الأمريكي المركز السادس عشر في التصنيف العالمي لمنتخبات اللعبة والصادر عن الاتحاد الدولي للعبة (فيفا).*

*ويستهل المنتخب الأمريكي مسيرته في مونديال 2010 بلقاء نظيره الإنجليزي في أصعب مواجهاته بالمجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول للبطولة. وبعدها ، سيكون الفريق بحاجة إلى تحقيق نتيجة جيدة في مباراتيه التاليتين أمام منتخبي سلوفينيا والجزائر إذا أراد التأهل للدور الثاني (دور الستة عشر) في البطولة.*

*وقال ديمبسي ، الذي يمثل أحد أهم اللاعبين في صفوف الفريق ، "نعلم أننا وقعنا في مجموعة قوية وسنتعامل مع كل مباراة على حدة.. ولكن التأهل للدور الثاني سيكون هدفنا بينما سيكون أي شيء أقل من ذلك بمثابة الفشل للفريق".*

*ولن يتحمل ديمبسي هذه المسئولية بمفرده حيث يضم الفريق إلى جواره عددا من اللاعبين المتميزين مثل لاندون دونوفان الفتي الذهبي لكرة القدم الأمريكية والذي بدأ هذا الموسم في تحقيق التوقعات المنتظرة منه وذلك من خلال مسيرته الناجحة هذا الموسم مع إيفرتون الإنجليزي.*

*كما يأمل مايكل برادلي /22 عاما/ ابن المدرب بوب برادلي في السطوع بخط وسط الفريق وذلك بعد موسم ناجح له في بوروسيا مونشنجلادباخ الألماني.*

*ويسعى للتألق مع الفريق أيضا اللاعب موريس إيدو الذي قاد فريق رينجرز هذا الموسم للقب الدوري الاسكتلندي كما يأمل حارس المرمى تيم هوارد في مواصلة تألقه مع المنتخب الأمريكي بعد المستوى الرائع الذي ظهر عليه مع فريق إيفرتون الإنجليزي هذا الموسم.*

*ولكن الفريق قد يواجه متاعب في تسجيل الأهداف حيث أصيب مهاجمه البارز تشارلي ديفيز في حادث سيارة خلال العام الماضي بعدما شارك مع الفريق في كأس القارات وتحوم الشكوك حول مشاركته مع الفريق في المونديال.*

*كما قدم جوزي ألتيدور موسما هزيلا مع فريق هال سيتي الإنجليزي أنهاه بنطحة من رأسه في صدر أحد لاعبي الفريق المنافس في شهر نيسان/أبريل الماضي. كما يعاني المهاجم برايان تشينج من الإصابة.*

*ولكن الفريق سيحظى بتشجيع جيد حيث اشترى المشجعون الأمريكيون أكثر من 120 ألف تذكرة ليكونوا بذلك أكبر من مشجعي أي منتخب آخر مشارك في النهائيات بخلاف منتخب جنوب أفريقيا صاحب الأرض.*

*وتتسم توقعات المشجعين الأمريكيين بالواقعية حيث قال جيسي هانوك ، الذي سيصطحب ابنتيه في رحلة إلى جنوب أفريقيا لمتابعة المونديال ، "لا أتوقع أن يفوز فريقنا بلقب كأس العالم ، ولكنني أثق في أنها ستكون تجربة رائعة".*

*المدير الفني ، بوب برادلي :*

*وقع الاختيار على المدرب بوب برادلي /52 عاما/ ليتولى منصب المدير الفني للمنتخب الأمريكي بعد الأداء المخيب للآمال والذي قدمه الفريق في مونديال 2006 بألمانيا وبعدما رفض المدرب الألماني يورجن كلينسمان تولي هذا المنصب.*

*ورغم مكانته الكبيرة على المستوى المحلي في الولايات المتحدة ، لم يكن لبرادلي أي خبرة على المستوى الدولي. وسبق لبرادلي أن توج بلقب دوري كرة القدم الأمريكي للمحترفين وبلقب بطولة كأس أمريكا المفتوحة مع فريق بناه بنفسه في ولاية شيكاغو كما حقق نجاحا ملموسا مع عدد من الفرق الأمريكية.*

*وتتفق فلسفة برادلي الكروية مع النظام والقوة البدنية التي يتمتع بها لاعبو الولايات المتحدة والتي أثبتت وجودها بقوة من خلال كأس القارات.*

*ويضع برادلي الدفاع في مقدمة أولوياته بالفريق وكذلك في تعامله مع الفرق المنافسة. كما يولي برادلي أهمية بالغة لأقل التفاصيل التي تصنع الفارق بين النجاح والفشل.*

*كما يهتم برادلي كثيرا بتوظيف المهارات الفردية في خدمة خطة اللعب المتكاملة.*

----------


## دليلة

والله يالعالي بمواضيعك هدي زدت توتري دكرت المونديال

----------


## العالي عالي

لا تخافي 

ان شاء الله منصورين بعون الله

----------

